# BMW/Mini April Fools Joke?? (read this one!)



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

REMOTE CONTROL STEERING AVAILABLE ON MINI 
04/01/2003 

Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey April 1, 2003 ... MINI is well known for packaging high- 
technology into a small space and its latest innovation, MINI Remote Steering (tm), takes ease of ownership to new levels. With MINI Remote Steering (tm), MINI has produced the world's first commercially-available full-sized remote control car. Based on the proven 'Tamiyah-hah' model racing technology, the new system allows MINI owners to remotely operate their cars up to a distance of 150 feet. Now, avoiding the rain is simple. Thanks to Remote Steering, MINI comes right to your door.

This system provides a number of benefits. For example, it allows owners to arrive at their favorite restaurant, be seated at their table and then remotely park their car in the street outside. Furthermore, an apartment dweller in Manhattan can remotely bring their car up from the basement garage and position it on the street, ready to go.

Opposition to the new system has been voiced however. Valet Parker's union 
president 'Scratch' N'Dentem said; 'Hey, we loved driving this thing and now it looks like we're out of a job...whaddya gonna do? ' he opined. MINI Remote Steeringtm, is now also likely to give street racing a whole new perspective as tuners abandon their hot rods in favor of playing with their hand-held.

MINI spokesperson, Donna Fallforit said 'Clearly this once again highlights MINI as a high technology product. We have thoroughly trialed this new system and apart from the occasional interference with light aircraft and TV remotes, we are happy with it. Pricing is not set, but we think it'll be a winner, especially on a day like today."

MINI is the 2003 North American Car of the Year. (seriously folks).



_____________________________________


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peter46i (Mar 16, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Tamiya? Isn't that like Tonka?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:rofl: Good one! And right in line with the rest of Mini's marketing materials (which are all excellent IMO).

BTW, Tamiya is a real company that produces R/C hobby cars and parts. IIRC they made an E30 M3 race car body a few years back that is highly desirable these days.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:lmao:


----------

